# Easy Sock Pattern (Knit)....



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Well, I am going to take a stab at knitting some socks! Does anyone here have a very easy, top down, simple pattern (garter or stocking stitch), that they would be willing to share? I have looked on line and of course, there are a lot of them, but I'd rather have one that I know other people have made sucessfully and that maybe I can ask questions if I get stuck somewhere...

Anyway thanks in advance everybody - I appreciate the help.

donsgal


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I always have a pair of socks going donsgal. sometimes 2 or more.( get tired of knitting the same color) I knit while i'm watching tv or just sitting. these are plain. they are in my head but if no one else responds I will take a stab at it. these are adult socks. I make the same ones for myself , my husband and son just make the foot a little smaller and change the color .or just use a smaller wool. it's very easy. Georgia.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I would be interested in your pattern too. I know all the basics to knitting, but so far have only knitted things like scarves and afghans.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Here's a pattern I used when I was learning to knit socks. It's easy to do and it even looks good if you mess up. Blueberry Waffle Socks

Here you can see what that same sock looks like when it's messed up with lots of mistakes. I sent this link to the ladies at sockknitters and got compliments on it. LOL

Now that I have learned to knit socks, I prefer to knit them from the toe up . When I get a ball of yarn, I divide it in half and never have to worry about running out of yarn before I finish the toe. 

There is also a pattern called magic socks where you knit both socks at the same time, one inside the other. I printed out the pattern a few years ago but haven't gotten around to trying it yet. It would probably be to complicated to use when learning to knit socks, but after you've done a pair or two, you might want to try it.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

http://www.knitty.com/issuespring05/FEATsocks101.html

This is how I taught myself to knit socks...


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi, I know this is not what you asked for but may I suggest doing felted socks for your first go? The advantages are that you are knitting to a much larger scale so it maybe easier and felting hides a wealth of sins - especially those pesky gaps at the gusset! There are free internet patterns and since you control the felting you don't have to worry as much about knitting to a size. I thought of this because I am wearing my own felted socks - they work great in the crocs or wellies so I don't even have to take them off if running outside. Anyway, just another crazy suggestion!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Spinner, thanks for the toe up link - much better directions than I've seen before.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

there ya go.! the link that ruby Jane provided should do it. I would not just sew up the toe. I always graft it. makes a nice neat sock and wont pull out. 

I had that bluberry pattern and lost it over the years. makes a nice fancy sock. i find knitting socks is the best therapy. just sit and knit your cares away. mother started me at 5 on a baby's sock and by 7 i was knitting dads socks. not a time since then that i haven't had a few pairs going. i give a lot to the homeless and the men in my family look for them every year. I have 20 pairs wrapped as of now and 2 1/2 to go. happy knitting! ...Georgia.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

The toe up method looks good, but what about the rest of the sock? What pattern would you use?


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I like toe-up, myself. Turning a good heel is important for comfort, fit and wear, so check out how the pattern treats the heel. I like to do toes and heels with an added strand of crochet thread or plain string to the yarn. Helps with stretching and wear. You just add it in. You don't need or want to tie it. If you leave about 4" of string, you can weave it back through later. Smaller needles give you a finer sock, so they fit in your regular shoe size and don't feel bumpy/ribby. Not everybody cares, but I'm one of those folks who have to cut labels out, and take my shoes off to settle my socks just so around my toes. My mother-in-law made lots of socks for her husband and mine. She's been gone since 1991, but we still have practically a lifetime supply. I do darn and reinforce as they get thin, have knit new toes onto some. If the whole foot gives out, I take the cuffs and either add feet, or crochet loosely around the top to prevent raveling and use as wrist, elbow, knee or ankle warmers. I wash in the washer, cold/gentle/woolite, sometimes tied in a sack, but never put in a dryer. Sue


----------

